# Moving to Abu Dhabi



## knewk woerker (Nov 1, 2012)

I am moving to AD soon and while I have been reading alot of these posts, I still have questions about where to live. My wife has been looking at Saadiyat Island, esp the St. Regis apts, and really wants to move there. We both love the beach/water and want to be next to it. What is the area really like and what kind of people will we find there.

Any advice would be really helpful.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Saadiyat Island seems nice but currently severely lacking in facilities like supermarkets. This is going to be resolved "soon" (in my experience on Reem Island "soon" meant waiting 11 months after moving in to when Waitrose opened).
I would not recommend Saadiyat for a newbie in Abu Dhabi as you will not get to know the city well - or would require a lot of effort. But if you want a really quiet life and to spend most of the time at home with a nice view then it would be fine.


----------



## amal231 (Feb 25, 2013)

Last year I lived near Saadiyat Island, , its a great place to live , enjoy.


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

There is a waiting list. Good luck with that.


----------



## dzey (Feb 3, 2013)

I've asked my letting agent about Saadiyat Island and feedback was that many expats are willing to relocate there, as it's a 'hot property area', but the problem is that there is actually nothing there yet in terms of infrastructure.. And like it was mentioned here - promises that something will be built 'soon' means nothing - and you can wait even next year or two to get a simple market opened. So if you're willing to be in secluded place, with just few apartment compounds/villas, and nothing else around, sitting at home with your family - then it's a good place. But if you want to go out, or do some shopping, it's a fair 20+ mins drive..


----------



## stereo.11 (Mar 1, 2013)

Saadiyat Island is a really good place to live at - secluded, calm and less busy. A small problem on accessibility to malls and supermarkets unless you own a car. It's less crowded also on the beach compared to others around Abu Dhabi. Khalidiya area wouldn't be bad after all, for it is accessible to few malls and other good place to hangout plus it is stretched along the Corniche Public Beach Park. The downside however is that it is indeed quite busy and can be crowded for sometimes.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I would describe Khalidiya as lively whereas Saadiyat is dead. I think it depends a lot on your budget as well as the lifestyle/location you envisage.


----------



## Chevy105 (Mar 2, 2013)

I am looking at arriving in the next 3/4 months and given my salary offer will look to spend UED100K i wish to be fairly central as i will be alone with my wife visiting as often as possible. My position offers a monthly allowance for accom, but, as i have family remaining in the UK i'm resitant to pay a yearly rent. Any tips?


----------



## Chevy105 (Mar 2, 2013)

Sorry thats an Abu Dhabi arrival


----------

